# do upper drop downs effect your three wheeling



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

will upper drop downz kill my standing three wheel


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

No.


----------



## yetti (May 4, 2002)

Yes they do. The lower they are the harder it is. Changes the pivot point.


----------



## Dylante63 (Sep 4, 2001)

yup!


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

on my 8 Malibu, I had 16" cylinders three wheeled like a champ. added upper and lower dmount my and it needed help tipping over but once over it would stay there until I dropped it. I later added 22" telescopic and it three wheel like a champ again with and with out chains. this is on a 81 Malibu. uppers are 5" lowers are 4-5" drop mounts. I also have adjustable upper and lower trailing arms


----------



## WICKED DREAMS (Feb 27, 2012)

Can u send me pictures. 210-380-8311


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

TTT


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

frost1085 said:


> on my 8 Malibu, I had 16" cylinders three wheeled like a champ. added upper and lower dmount my and it needed help tipping over but once over it would stay there until I dropped it. I later added 22" telescopic and it three wheel like a champ again with and with out chains. this is on a 81 Malibu. uppers are 5" lowers are 4-5" drop mounts. I also have adjustable upper and lower trailing arms


about how low can u lay


----------



## frost1085 (May 20, 2010)

i have top coil over cups and and enough springs to put 16's back there and be cool. i can make it sit lower but havent cut the springs. here is a pix


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

No it doesn't I have drop mounts and still does a standing 3


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

now heres another question. with 5 inch upper drop mounts and adjustable uppers and. lowers, how high are u limited to hopping with a good setup? 60-65 inches?


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

GoodTimes4Life said:


> No it doesn't I have drop mounts and still does a standing 3


nice


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

GoodTimes4Life said:


> No it doesn't I have drop mounts and still does a standing 3


as long as u got a chain bridge it wont effect ur 3


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

Where can I get weld in drop mount brackets for my upper adjustable trailing arms, I have a 97 Lincoln town car.


----------



## 505transplant (Dec 16, 2011)

special_k said:


> Where can I get weld in drop mount brackets for my upper adjustable trailing arms, I have a 97 Lincoln town car.


I would try Black Magic Hydraulics.. That is who I got my drop mounts, adjustables, and my slip yoke from


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

J RAIDER said:


> as long as u got a chain bridge it wont effect ur 3


No chains on here but didn't like how it push the rearend out as I can see


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

big kev said:


> nice


Thanks


----------



## special_k (Sep 18, 2011)

505transplant said:


> I would try Black Magic Hydraulics.. That is who I got my drop mounts, adjustables, and my slip yoke from


Thanks homie


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Not the greatest angle but my member has 3 pump 16" in the rear and it topples over with 4batts in each corner. Standing three


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Not the greatest angle but my member has 3 pump 16" in the rear and it topples over with 4batts in each corner. Standing three


bad ass shot


----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

slo said:


> bad ass shot


x2

Got more of that same shoot?


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

GoodTimes4Life said:


> No chains on here but didn't like how it push the rearend out as I can see


nice... how many batterys in da trunk... and wat size cylinders


----------



## Yuhaten63 (Aug 14, 2004)

J RAIDER said:


> nice... how many batterys in da trunk... and wat size cylinders


8 across homie I had teles in it they where 16 to 22 something like that but took them out and put 16z in it


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

GoodTimes4Life said:


> 8 across homie I had teles in it they where 16 to 22 something like that but took them out and put 16z in it


:thumbsup:


----------



## sagginwagon (Sep 29, 2011)

GoodTimes4Life said:


> 8 across homie I had teles in it they where 16 to 22 something like that but took them out and put 16z in it


why decide to take the teles out and stick with a 16' lock up?


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)

5" upper drops and 16" cylinders (chained of coarse)  



Uploaded with ImageShack.ushttp://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/607/168hf.jpg/


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Didnt affect me


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

NO-WAY said:


> Didnt affect me


Damn!!!! That is a nice 3!!!!!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

16" no chains or drop downs i was thinking of adding drop downs but dont wanna lose inches from standing three wheel and still lay low will i need to add teles & slip yoke ?


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hannibal Lector said:


> Not the greatest angle but my member has 3 pump 16" in the rear and it topples over with 4batts in each corner. Standing three


 I have the same ride even the same color...nice..how many tons are his rear springs and how many turns? The reason is I have 14's and have broken 2 back windows when standing 3..
Any advice will help


----------



## aztlandreams87 (Jun 7, 2013)

sagginwagon said:


> why decide to take the teles out and stick with a 16' lock up?


It was point less to have them if I didn't get the full extension homie. That's why I went back to 16z


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Telescopics only way to go


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Bajito86 said:


> I have the same ride even the same color...nice..how many tons are his rear springs and how many turns? The reason is I have 14's and have broken 2 back windows when standing 3..
> Any advice will help


With 14s, you should not even be close to knocking a back window out on a g-body. If you are running coil over in back, then my guess is that you do not have a rear bridge and your rear spring pockets are tearing and allowing your cylinder to hit the back window. I run 1 ton springs out back and have never had a problem.


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

Dumps said:


> With 14s, you should not even be close to knocking a back hwindow out on a g-body. If you are running coil over in back, then my guess is that you do not have a rear bridge and your rear spring pockets are tearing and allowing your cylinder to hit the back window. I run 1 ton springs out back and have never had a problem.


I do have a chain bridge and two ton springs in the back with 6 turns and when I hit one corner my cylinder hits the back deck. I've broken 2 windows don't want to break a 3rd, I need some help I'd like to talk to Hannibal lector about his members ride. Please help, I just replaced the 3rd window and I don't plan on 3 wheeling till I find out what's going on. Oh and I do have coil over set up.


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

A chain bridge is different from a cylinder bridge. I would like to know if you have a cylinder bridge. Get under the rear of your car and look at the holes where your cylinder goes through. Be safe, of course, by using jack stands before getting under there. Take a picture if possible and post it. To me it sounds as if your cylinders are going through the stock spring perches and your perches are breaking allowing the top of the cylinder to hit the rear deck. Or maybe your cylinder/chain bridge broke and is allowing the same result. 
Was it ok for a while and it just started breaking it one day?


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

Dumps said:


> A chain bridge is different from a cylinder bridge. I would like to know if you have a cylinder bridge. Get under the rear of your car and look at the holes where your cylinder goes through. Be safe, of course, by using jack stands before getting under there. Take a picture if possible and post it. To me it sounds as if your cylinders are going through the stock spring perches and your perches are breaking allowing the top of the cylinder to hit the rear deck. Or maybe your cylinder/chain bridge broke and is allowing the same result.
> Was it ok for a while and it just started breaking it one day?


I appreciate the feedback dumps, I'll post pics soon.I stood 3 about 3 times before the first window broke. It doesn't dump fully on the opposite side of the raised corner either, could that have something to do with it?


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

Alright, sorry it took me a while, I work a lot, but here are the pics


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

Sorry it took me a while to post pics


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)




----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

No bridge or chains 12 batts


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

NO-WAY said:


> No bridge or chains 12 batts


So you got teles and relocated the uppers? Just trying to learn.


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

Yes 24" teles n theres a 2" drop welded n n then i bolted a 5" drop n but i got a 9" slip yoke also


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

NO-WAY said:


> No bridge or chains 12 batts


nice lock up and she still layz out hella low nice work


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

And with no driveshaft mods


----------



## Bajito86 (Aug 31, 2012)

So after posting pics can anyone help an ese out please


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

Bajito86 said:


> So after posting pics can anyone help an ese out please


ill pm you my cell # send me your pix ill post them for you


----------



## Dumps (Jan 7, 2002)

Bajito86 said:


> So after posting pics can anyone help an ese out please


It looks like you do have some sort of bridge in there. Take a look at where the bridge is attached to the frame and not broken off. 

Or the bridge is attached so far up that with the short coil it allows the car to sit as low as possible but also allows the coil to compress far enough to let the cylinder hit the rear deck. If this is the case, you may need to put in a taller coil in order to prevent the cylinder from hitting.


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

big kev said:


> 16" no chains or drop downs i was thinking of adding drop downs but dont wanna lose inches from standing three wheel and still lay low will i need to add teles & slip yoke ?


 ???


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

NO-WAY said:


> No bridge or chains 12 batts


Are you able to drive fully locked up without any bind in the driveshaft,, the pinion angle don't look to convincing.


----------



## NO-WAY (Apr 29, 2009)

D-D-DJ GORDO said:


> Are you able to drive fully locked up without any bind in the driveshaft,, the pinion angle don't look to convincing.


Sure dus i clearance the yoke on the 9" n its got a bolt n yoke on the trans n a9" slip or its 8 3/4" slip. Car been on road for 2 years n i drove iy locked up all the time but hard to do 60 on the freeway with it way up ther in the air sways alot even with 70lbs of air n the rear tires


----------



## D-D-DJ GORDO (Aug 17, 2009)

NO-WAY said:


> Sure dus i clearance the yoke on the 9" n its got a bolt n yoke on the trans n a9" slip or its 8 3/4" slip. Car been on road for 2 years n i drove iy locked up all the time but hard to do 60 on the freeway with it way up ther in the air sways alot even with 70lbs of air n the rear tires


Hell yeah that's good


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

NO-WAY said:


> No bridge or chains 12 batts


:thumbsup:


----------



## Bounsir (Feb 2, 2006)

NO-WAY said:


> Didnt affect me



:thumbsup:


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

ttt


----------



## big kev (Jun 14, 2011)

ttt


----------

